# how to go from half cocked to hammer down on PT92?



## hh2by2 (May 16, 2009)

hello-
i just got a PT92 with a decocker. when using the decocker the hammer will go to the half-cocked position (also called the intercept position). how does one then get the hammer to go all the way down?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The gun is designed to be carried at half-cock. The only time the hammer is fully down on this gun is when lowered manually with the trigger pulled (don't do this with a loaded gun, please!) or dry-fired. Sure, it looks better down, but it gives you a slightly lighter/shorter trigger pull at half-cock which is good. Subsequent follow-up shots will be clean single action.


----------



## hh2by2 (May 16, 2009)

*but what about the manual?*

BUT the manual states that the hammer is NEVER to be carried in the half cocked position. ??


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

If you used the decocker, its not in a half-cocked position, per se. It is decocked. My manual does not say anything about not carrying it in this position. I know it looks weird, but thats how its supposed to be. Only way to get it all the way down is to empty the mag, rack the slide to empty the chamber, and then dry fire, or dry fire while holding the hammer and gently easing it down. NEVER DO THIS WITH A LOADED GUN!


----------



## hh2by2 (May 16, 2009)

thanks
that confirms what i thought, but better to be safe


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

My first carry gun was a Glock 26. The manual said never to carry the pistol with a round chambered. I carried the gun without a round in the chamber for years before I caught on that this was an instance of corporate butt-covering. The only way to carry a modern pistol is ready with one in the chamber. Glock advised this so people with no training would be less likely to hurt themselves and others and then turn around and sue. Unfortunately, many misguided CCW's carry their weapons without a round in the chamber and, when seconds really count, must draw, rack, aquire and fire. Similar thing here -carry the gun at half-cock despite the warning of the manual. Your gun is reputable and made to be safely carried as such.

I really hate to have to disagree with a manufacturer's manual but these kinds of carry-condition warnings should be more accurately addressed.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I, too have a PT 92. The de-cocked position is really about 90% down. This guarantees (as musch as possible) that the hammer will not hit the firing pin. Don't forget about the trigger safety. The trigger has to be fully drawn before the firing pin can be engaged. Also remember that this series of weapons, and the CZ 75 series, are the only D.A./ S.A. guns that are designed to be safely carried in "Condition One".
Note: The best safety is the one between your ears.


----------

